#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] Paste special / paste link grayed out

## Dreamweaver8882004

Hi everyone!  I'm trying to insert a graph into PowerPoint via the "Paste special" / "Paste link" function, as suggested in some older guides to PowerPoint.  The purpose is so that the graph can be "live" -- that is, updated in real time during the presentation (I'm hoping to link to a graph that is part of an Excel Online spreadsheet that audience members can enter values into).

However, in PowerPoint 365, it is possible to access Paste Special via the menu bar/ribbon, but the "Paste link" radio button is grayed out.  Any ideas how to fix that?  Playing around in PowerPoint's Options menu doesn't seem to do anything.

Thanks!

----------


## 6StringJazzer

I am able to do this with Excel/PowerPoint 365. I click on a chart in Excel to select it, CTRL+c, then go to PowerPoint and click Paste Special and select the Link radio button. 

The problem is probably related to what you are copying. Then when you try to paste it is not recognized as something that can be linked. Can you provide more details about your file? Better yet, attach your Excel file and tell us what you are trying to copy (see yellow banner at the top of the page).

----------


## Dreamweaver8882004

Oh, thanks!  Actually upon following exactly what you did, in a new file, it works fully.  :Smilie: 

In that case it must be what was in the contents of my clipboard -- with the other file, it was somehow deemed incompatible (I would attach it but it was just a random test file -- and clearly the wrong item to use).  It now works with the new file.  Thanks for clearing that up!

----------


## 6StringJazzer

Glad it helped, and thanks for the rep!

If your question has been answered please mark your thread as "Solved" so that members will know by looking at the thread title that your problem is solved. Go to the menu immediately above your first post to the thread and click on Thread Tools. From the dropdown menu select "Mark this thread as solved..."

----------


## Dreamweaver8882004

Thanks and done!

----------

